# Randomly showing up as IP banned?



## Zyn (Mar 31, 2019)

sometimes through the day I’ll log in and it’ll say I’m IP banned then others it’s fine lol wth


----------



## Twyliteskyz (Mar 31, 2019)

i signed in through my work computer to say this same thing i just joined and only made one topic in introductions and now everytime i try to view a post or anything it says my ip address has been banned, which im guessing is my phone because thats what i use 99 percent of the time, i had the idea to sign on through my works computer to ask this question and i see you asked the same thing so i hope maybe we can get help cause id like to be involved here)


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Joshua Barraza is the person to contact. He runs this site and is very helpful. Post again if difficulties in reaching him.


----------

